# of all the things to not pass inspection on your car..



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

... fucking crystal clear headlights and corners. no dot #. fucking 2 weeks after I sold my stock ones.
have a nice fucking day


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

ey dawg, maybe you should change the saying above your avatar....my mom has cancer


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

Jaralaccs said:


> ... fucking crystal clear headlights and corners. no dot #. fucking 2 weeks after I sold my stock ones.
> have a nice fucking day


samething goes for halo lights. i just ran into this problem although i have had them on my car for 4 yrs now and had no problem passing before, now all of a sudden they arent legal in nys. the guy offered to replace my lights but for like $250 plus labor i laughed in his face and asked him for my car keys. the only bad thing was i still had to pay the bastards for nothing.


btw...i agree with the changing of the cancer thing


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

shoulda kept the stock ones and yeah change the cancer thing my uncle i was very close to just passed away last month from cancer...to many people have connections to that kinda thing


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

zAoemaster said:


> yeah you shoulda checked to see it they were DOT approved and change that cancer thing


because you know I think of stuff like that before hand


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.......most people that have to pass inspection, keep their stock corners. I have had no problems with the crystal stealth headlights, but ive failed everytime on the corners.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

my clear corners say DOT/SAE on them ....they also say NISSAN


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I never had a problem with my crystal headlights and corners...for years. I know NYS has gotten stricter but I think you should try another shop. Is that the shop you normally go to do it?


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

yea its where i normally go. its where I normally _went_, I should say. But I actually found out today that as long as you get reinspected within 45 days it doesn't matter if you keep failing. There is no limit to the amount of times you can fail reinspection. so I'll just ride around with the rejection sticker for the rest of my car's life. sorry for the anger, it was a very upsetting day, but I'm already tired of being pissed off about it.


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

haha your car will be a reject for the rest of its life :thumbup:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I'll sell you my headlights/corners pretty cheap if you want them to put on durring inspection times.


----------

